# Spyware not being found?



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have one more question that just popped up on my computer... 
I installed and ran that Spy Doctor and when I visited Google, it said their webstie was trying to download Ad Ware to my computer, so I told it to block it permanently.

Since then, when I use Google, I keep being redirected to other web sites. Sometimes eBay, Vacation spots, this or that... But after a few of those, it quits redirecting my browser. 

Is Google doing this because I blocked their software from my computer? 

I have run Spy Doctor again and it finds nothing on my compter. 

When I type in addresses or use My Favorites, it does not redirect. When I use Metacrawler for my search engine, it does not redirect. It seems only when I use Google that I am being redirected. 

I like Google better than Metacrawler. If it is Google, then should I just allow their software on my computer, or is there another good search engine out there?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I have one more question that just popped up on my computer...
> I installed and ran that Spy Doctor and when I visited Google, it said their webstie was trying to download Ad Ware to my computer, so I told it to block it permanently.
> 
> Since then, when I use Google, I keep being redirected to other web sites. Sometimes eBay, Vacation spots, this or that... But after a few of those, it quits redirecting my browser.
> ...




Go to:

www.bleepingcomputer.com

or

www.techspot.com

and they can help you with your problem plus there's all kinds of free downloads on both web sites.
Helping people with comp problems is what these people do and they're good.

.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks! 
I downloaded yet another spy ware detector and it is still doing the same thing. Quite frustrating....


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmmm... bleeping computer didn't help. Seems they are bogged down with requests for help with spy ware problems. 

I'll try the other one...


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Egads! 

2 days and 4 spyware software downloads later (2 free, 2 not free) I finally got it resolved! 

In case any one does a search for this I am going to give the web site address for the software that finally caught the culprit. And this was one of the free ones! 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Malwarebytes_Anti-Malware_d5756.html?AID=10445123&CJPID=3312504

Several of the previously free softwares are no longer free. But this one still is and it WORKED! 

Besides being redirected in Google, my whole computer was slow. It found 15 problems and fixed them and now I am running smoooothly again! Yay!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Why not just use Avast? It blocks both spyware and viruses, and it's free.

[ame]http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Home-Edition/3000-2239_4-10019223.html?part=dl-AvastHome&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11014091[/ame]


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't know about Avast. 

Now I have Iolo, Spy Doctor, Spybot S & D, and Malwarebytes all on my computer...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Having more then one program of the same type could be asking for trouble as they may interfere with one another. Also I HATE with a passion Spybot~!
I have Spyblaster stops the Malware from getting on 
and if one does make it through I run Malwarebites to take them off~! And since I got them all removed I have not had one get on my machine now for weeks.
And I use Goggle all the time and never have to click something to say to block it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I didn't know about Avast.
> 
> Now I have Iolo, Spy Doctor, Spybot S & D, and Malwarebytes all on my computer...


All of those remove spyware, not block it. Spybot S & D does have immunization capability, but no real time blocker. Avast will keep spyware from getting into your machine in the first place. That's the way to go.

Install it, do a complete system scan, then forget it. It's even does updates automatically, several times a day.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I didn't know about Avast.
> 
> Now I have Iolo, Spy Doctor, Spybot S & D, and Malwarebytes all on my computer...


...............Pick one program and delete the rest . They will all be competiting with each other too your detritment . I , too , thought Avast was the real deal , until I tried too UNinstall IT ! It doesn't want to leave so I had to pay someone too kick it off my computer . TRY Uninstalling each spyware app and see how Easily they giveup their resident status ; some have ULterior motives and don't want too leave . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought I had too many now. 
When I open a page, it delays; I guess with 4 softwares checking it. LOL.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I thought I had too many now.
> When I open a page, it delays; I guess with 4 softwares checking it. LOL.


By the way, if you do Windows updates regularly your system will be scanned for malware by the Microsoft utility anyway, so there is some redundancy from that.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> By the way, if you do Windows updates regularly your system will be scanned for malware by the Microsoft utility anyway, so there is some redundancy from that.


 And now that IE is 8 I notice a whole bunch more that Microsoft is doing in keeping things off, like Smart Screen Filter for one thing and now a bunch more show up when deleting cookies a bunch more things to get cleared out Like Inprivate filtering Data? What ever the heck that is
But I sure Like Internet Explorer 8 and now I have dumped Outlook Express, for the newest MS Product Windows Live Mail~! As OE Will be no longer after Vista gets the heck out the picture, in favor of Windows 7~ When it comes out. And soon after that OE will be no longer supported.
Windows Live is where it is at. I switched months ago to Windows Live Messenger, Now most everything I have is updated to Windows Live, and like I said even the mail is.


----------

